# usernames & avatars



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

does everyones usernames and avatars match who they are and what their like?

eg hugsta = likes hugs?
sxereturn = likes the obvious?
NoOne = dosn't exist?
Teamsherman = has a team and they are all called sherman?


just wondering


----------



## instar (Jun 7, 2004)

Instar~spaced out ? :lol: I dont think so :lol: mine was a personal joke with a freind.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

Sums me pretty well!


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

WHO ARE YOU nOoNE!!!!!
ITS REALLY GETTING TO ME NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm pink! 

nahh but I do like the colour.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 7, 2004)

&lt;- Thats me in the SA outback

Fusus means Brown and/or dreary - take your pick


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm the guy standing behind you Bryony :twisted:


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

oh yeah and I love Garfield


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

I use to collect Garfield comics for some reasons when i was 9 or 10. :? Don't ask why cos i don't know.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

you are NOT my BF or my python in my lap!!!!!


----------



## sxereturn (Jun 7, 2004)

My name DOES NOT have anything to do with sex!

sxe - a 'lifestyle' choice, known as straight edge, where you don't do drugs, drink alcohol, smoke cigarettes etc...keeping your body somewhat pure. The 'X' came from the oldschool punk days when the straight edge guys (know as 'edgers') would write or tattoo big thick black X's on the back of their hand to show they were 'edge.

return - the first word I found when I opened the dictionary.


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

lol I thought it was about returning sex.

Garfield rocks NoOne  Mmm lasagne.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Liberated~ Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

oh sure sxe.........
is that y you offered to 'make babies'?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

he said that because u made the assumption in the first place about his name,


----------



## saikrett (Jun 7, 2004)

saikrett cause its my band's name and i couldnt think of anything else on the spot

&lt;---- And thats Bambam my baby turtle


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

no this was a past forum BEFORE this post..........
he has something on his mind


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Its Jonno. what do u expect?


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

But thats the weird thing Pinkie i don't really like Garfield. :shock:


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh. How about Odie?


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 7, 2004)

saikrett said:


> ... Bambam ...


 lmfao


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

:lol: I was just trying to remember that poor dogs name, i remember John.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

my username is my real name and my avatar dosn't look like me but its how i lean on things


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

dam. i liked the photo 2. lol


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

heheh Jon sucked, he was such a control freak.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 7, 2004)

Bryony, Hugsta is a shortened version of my orininal nickname (huggie) which was given to me when i was a first year app. mechanic. It was given to me by one of the guys in the workshop (and no before anyone thinks it i didn't hug him  ) as i was always with my GF at lunchtime and always gave her a hug before she left.

At least thats my story and i'm sticking with it. :roll:


----------



## saikrett (Jun 7, 2004)

i bet you can guess its sisters name fuscus


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

Your to envolved in it Pinkie  I don't remember that much.

I watched a cartoon on cable the other day that i haven't seen since i was like 4..... Astro Boy, he's a champ.


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

Astro boy was very kool also, but its upset me when the bad people made him with a bomb in his legs and he had to have an operation to remove the bomb  I cried


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

if you want to know what i look like just ask teamsherman


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Teamsherman= When american pie came out i thought the sherman8er was cool so i learnt his lines and used to use them on the p*ss (drink). So my mates called me "sherman" and still do. 
The team bit came from racing gas powered radio controlled cars, all the real serious guys had like "team tamiya" and all these brand names and stuff so i made fun of them and got my own team stickers made up of "teamsherman" to show that you didnt need sponsors and crap to have fun. And i didnt want to advertise brands without getting paid by them. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Astro Boy....thats a name i have heard b 4. although i can't remember the cartoon or anything. how long ago was that? if u don't mind me asking.


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

A cartoon from the 80s


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

astro boys girlfriend gave her legs to him!!!!!
how romantic


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you watch alot of cartoons pinkie? How can you know that? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

teamsherman~ what does Bryony look like? anything like the pic?


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes when I was a kid! 80s cartoons were the best.
I also have a good memory


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

:twisted: There was TV back then?


----------



## seanwest111 (Jun 7, 2004)

well myoname is basically my name and the 111 is my motocross racing number, besides that im a plane old boring priginal 21 yr old bloke lol


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

hardy har har.

how old are you Liberated?


----------



## sxereturn (Jun 7, 2004)

80's cartoons represent.

I have a carpet python named Optimus Prime.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

Transformers!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

wern't transformers in the 90's to?


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

:shock: That's twice tonight Sxe! lol

Does anyone remember Fraggle Rock?
Gummi bears or Ninja turtles


----------



## seanwest111 (Jun 7, 2004)

the ninja turtles were by far the best cartoons, ohh and south park would havr to be up there followed my the simpsons


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Ninja turtles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think everyone would of watched that atleast once.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

Don't start on the ninja turtles i still have all the the toys.

Was fraggle rock the one with the little guys that build stuff and the big hairy guys eat it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

They were prety famous ay.


----------



## RAZZA (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

WOW.... how did u remember a name like THAT???


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

OMG I can remember the turtle rap:

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle Power
Heroes in a halfshell
They're on a mission
When theres a fight they got the enemy wishin
That they stayed at home, instead of fightin
Those ninja turtles with moves like lightnin
They were once normal
But now they're mutants
Splinters the teacher and they are the students
Leonardo Michealangelo and Donatello
Make up the team with one other fellow
Rapheal - he's the leader of the group
Transformed by the norm of the nuclear goop
Pizzas the food thats hard to please
These ninjas are into pepperoni and cheese
Back to the story its not hard to find
Heroes not just of the body but of the mind

damn I've lost it


----------



## westaussie (Jun 7, 2004)

astro boys girlfriend gave her legs to him!!!!! 

I'm sure she was happy to part with them !


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

> Was fraggle rock the one with the little guys that build stuff and the big hairy guys eat it.



Yup!


----------



## sxereturn (Jun 7, 2004)

How about Gumby...those little red square heads were the best.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

*Photo of Bryony*

*LIBERATED:* I got a pic of Bryony on sunday without her knowing.... here it is..............Hey Bryony, that little post comp we had before.....I WIN!!!








She is a hottie dude...oohhhh yeah...LMFAO MADCORE!!!!


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

block heads.....


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

Those were the words that the master instucted but a letter from shreader had splitter ubducted
That was the last straw spring into action.......... :? Thats as far as i got.


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok I can do Gumby too:

He was once a little green ball of clay
GUMBY!
You should see what Gumby can do today
GUMBY!
He can walk into any book
With his fun pal Pokey too
If you have a heart then Gumby's a part of you


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 7, 2004)

i thought optimus prime was from beast wars he was the gorilla that was a mad show i hade all the figurens as for my name i always like cowboys e.g. billy the kid and thats also my xbox live name and about 5 of my email accounts i just decided to call my self jimmy one day cause i like the name my real name ull never know


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

Smurfs


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

> Those were the words that the master instucted but a letter from shreader had splitter ubducted
> That was the last straw spring into action..........



Step on the Foot now we're gonna lose traction!


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

thanx teamsherman, you got my good side!!!!!!
lol
where did you get the pic?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Teamsherman~yeah man she's better then i expected


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Bryony there is a whole site like that. i don't remember it now but it like said that all these people were ur cousins and mums and dads and **** like that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah, i couldnt keep my eyes off her...LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

quite twisted actually.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 7, 2004)

ok ok i give up stop nagging me its its .............................. . . . . .. . . . . .... ... . .. .. . . alex


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 7, 2004)

is it www.mytrailerpark.com ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

thats not the one i was talking about.


----------



## basketcase (Jun 7, 2004)

basketcase = green day song

ahem. two words roger. ramjet.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

did he mention my head is where my arm would ne and my arm where my leg would be and my leg where my belly button would be?

i think he forgot that bit
lol


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

he was actually looking in the mirror!!!!!!!!!
ha beat that shermy


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Thats just lame Bry, im not even gonna bother.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

oh i'm sowwy


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Took that like a champian sherman.  .


----------



## RAZZA (Jun 7, 2004)

:idea: 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

what the hell was all that? i m betting that u pulled a whole heap of names out of ur....head and just said them. when was TV invented anyways?


----------



## instar (Jun 7, 2004)

Any older members remember The Thunderbirds? lol, saw it recently and its so B-grade corny :lol:

Rodger ramjet i know lol

"rodger ramjet he's our man,
hero of our nation...." catchy tune. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

i never saw the older ones but my dad speaks obout it sometimes. yeah it was on fairly recently. bit lame.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

me

and you


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 7, 2004)

Guess my name and avatar are self explanatory hey?


----------



## RAZZA (Jun 7, 2004)

:twisted: :roll: 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Damn, that is so uncanny how much it looks like me......
But you shouldnt laugh Bry, we all know how much you want me...LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

wow man TV is ancient. 
Bryony~ i don't think i look that good!!.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

SHerman if u look like that i don't think anyone can resist u!!llol


----------



## RAZZA (Jun 7, 2004)

:evil: :roll: :? 8) :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

he he he


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 7, 2004)

We got our first telly on the day that JFK was shot in Dallas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

I know Liberated, "im tho hot right now" Look at meee, im deadddd sexy..he he he


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Mate "hot" is an understatement.


----------



## instar (Jun 7, 2004)

im deadddd sexy........

Al, your not like a certain large scottish gent In a certain Mike myers movie are you? :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Jun 7, 2004)

he has booooobies


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

"I'm dead sxy..and u r crap" uah laddy.


----------



## instar (Jun 7, 2004)

LOl, lotsa fun those movies, corny, cliched, cheap but fun!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

instar said:


> LOl, lotsa fun those movies, corny, cliched, cheap but fun!


 it has to be all that otherwise its not a movie.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 8, 2004)

man has this post gone FAR off topic and got big really quick


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 8, 2004)

Liberated said:


> Bryony there is a whole site like that. i don't remember it now but it like said that all these people were ur cousins and mums and dads and poo like that.



http://www.uglypeople.com/ - beware


----------



## Bryony (Jun 8, 2004)

yucky


----------



## Shadow (Jun 8, 2004)

so.......you all know how to change the subject. :? 

congrats :| 

oh well........(i like dots) :roll: 

well i'll continu with the original conversation.(I a'nct sepll) 

User name - noOne will ever no me.
Avatar - well you gotta admit if you like the ocasional cartoon he does look pretty cool.

i'm gonna change my avtar pretty soon. i think???!

1 more thing before i go to my dark corner........Astro boy is way better than TMNT (nija turtls)

:twisted: Laters :twisted:


----------



## earthmother (Jun 8, 2004)

Thunderbirds are go!
I remember all these cartoons because I had children growing up over a few decades.
Hence - Astronaughty my daughter. I mean AstroBeka.
sXe = the straight edger. Good onya. I think I'm almost one of those. lol

I am EarthMother - an ex hippy who has conformed. I still have the old hippy principles and some of the clothing lol. I love kids and animals ---especially when properly cooked..... .... :shock: 

My avatar right now, was a really good picture of me because it was semi dark, so I prettied it up with glasses and freckles and a scar - so as not to mislead any of you that I'm attractive in any possible way when you see me in real life. I'm velly old *sigh*.
Em


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 8, 2004)

I've taken the liberty to change my Avatar to something I feel truly passionate about!  Now you can call me the 'Moose with BOOTS!' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Jun 8, 2004)

LOL You look fake Moose.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 8, 2004)

Awww common! It's not as bad as my collagen injections LOL


----------



## Nome (Jun 8, 2004)

Moose, where did you get that pic of me from? :lol: 

LOL :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 8, 2004)

I can't.._boing, boing_..remember.._boing, boing_


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

Thats boinging mad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

Ilikeitalot!!! boing boing


----------



## kevyn (Jun 8, 2004)

To late post, and answer the original question, my birth certificate says Kevyn, so my user name is Kevyn. :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 8, 2004)

soulweaver.........cos i weave ppls souls to where they need to go when they die


----------



## Shadow (Jun 8, 2004)

oh yea soulweaver
you wouldn't already have mine would you ??? :twisted: 

::clears throat::


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 8, 2004)

I almost didn't reply to this thread because I was so late getting into it, but I figured the story behind my name and avatar is so interesting I didn't want to leave you guys out.

Vat69=What can I say? It was written on the glass of coke next to me when I had to think of a name to join the site. I figured no one else would have it.
Avatar=Saw it at another site and stole it.I also happen to like South Park and jokes about stereotypical southern inbred hicks.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 8, 2004)

Ummmm, i'm a Magpie who can type?


----------



## Hickson (Jun 8, 2004)

RAZZA said:


> roger ramjet another 60's cartoon....and his off siders of course were the "EAGLE SQUADRON"



And the Eagle Squadron kids were called Yank, Doodle, Dan and Dee.

"When roger takes a Proton pill
the crooks begin to worry,
They can't escape the awful fate 
of Proton's mighty fury"

Prefered Kimba myself. And the Herculoids.

Hix


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm a typical Gemini. I'll be hugging you one minute, then busting you up into little pieces the next! LOL I can't stick to one avatar from one day to the next - I'm just not comfortable with it. I thought Moosenoose was just some bizzare part of my imagination but then found out it was someones nickname out of M.A.S.H - damn!


----------



## RAZZA (Jun 8, 2004)

:lol: :cry:  :evil: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 8, 2004)

I just love Roger Ramjet now for the hilarity of it being anti-Russian (or was it USSR?) propeganda. Obviously this wasn't something I caught when I was a kid, all I got out of it was how evil those damn commies were...


----------



## Hickson (Jun 8, 2004)

Razza,

No, I was never a big fan of Ramjet, I just remember bits and pieces. Like I said, I prefered Kimba (and they've redone them in thelast ten years, with a completely different theme - SACRILEGE!!!), the Herculoids, the original Tom and Jerry, Atom Ant, King Leonardo, Batfink, most of the things with animals as the stars.

Hix


----------



## ether (Jun 8, 2004)

Ether......well its part of my last name and thats what everyone at school calls me.
Oh yeh.....Jimmy we have the same name.

Ether


----------



## Bryony (Jun 8, 2004)

i'm sorry BUT shera and heman are the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

What about Gargamel??? he was pretty bad. LOL


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 8, 2004)

kewl ether ur name is alex to


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

What about the smurfs, people???? 

A bit rude for the kids, but here is the lost episode.

Not for people who dont like rude jokes
www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/papasmurf.php


----------

